# Format documentation should be contributed in?



## Snurg (Aug 29, 2016)

Much information in the FreeBSD handbook is about older FreeBSD versions.
This is not very helpful for people not familiar with current FreeBSD versions.
Thus I would like to help update outdated parts of the FreeBSD handbook.

Which format should documentation updates for the FreeBSD handbook be submitted in?
Any style guides, templates for LaTex or such available?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 29, 2016)

Read the FreeBSD Documentation Project Primer for New Contributors:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/fdp-primer/


----------

